# Caressa:"Donnarumma meglio di Maignan. I voti".



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato

MAIGNAN: 

Prontezza 9
Uscite 8.5
Piedi 8,5 
Comunicazione 8
Fisico 10
Carisma 7.5 
Totale 51.5

DONNARUMMA: 

Prontezza 9
Uscite 9
Piedi 8
Comunicazione 9
Fisico 10
Carisma 7.5 
Totale 52.5


----------



## meteoras1982 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ah ah uscite meglio Dollarumma?! Caressa ma che ti sei fumato?


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ah ah uscite meglio Dollarumma?! Caressa ma che ti sei fumato?


No, ha ricevuto la mazzetta dal suo procuratore.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...



Zizzio Comunicazione 9?? Ma cosa fuma il buon caressa?? Roba buona secondo me


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2022)

uscite e carisma di Donnarumma fanno abbastanza ridere ahah


----------



## meteoras1982 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> uscite e carisma di Donnarumma fanno abbastanza ridere ahah



Caressa sparacazz..... come sempre! Ce le li ricordiamo ancora le varie uscite a vuoto di Dollarumma ah ah, ma dai!!


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Uscite e piedi 

Bravo Caressa, anche oggi il tuo lavoro da servo lo hai fatto.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


non me ne voglia Mike, ma nelle uscite a Farfalle Vince zizzio di tanto però


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Meglio queste valutazioni.

Maigan:
Prontezza 8
Uscite 8
Piedi 8,5
Comunicazione non si sa cosa significa.
Fisico 8,5
Carisma 8,5
Totale 41,5

Donnarumma:
Prontezza 7,5
Uscite 6,5
Piedi 6
Fisico 9
Carisma 6,5
Totale 35,5 

Così va meglio.....


----------



## MiniRick (28 Febbraio 2022)

Cmq l'unico commentatore che ha osato dire Maignan meglio di Zizzo è stato Ciccio Graziani la settimana scorsa a Tiki Taka... Subito Zazzaroni a dargli del pazzo e che non capiva niente....


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Posa er fiasco fabio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sto caressa lo detesto da tantissimo tempo....all inizio era decente,poi è diventato il solito demente made in sky


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

sento odore di mazzetta


----------



## kekkopot (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Uscite meglio Donnarumma e con i piedi solo mezzo punto in più Maignan? Ma Caressa l'ha mai vista una partita di Maignan? (magari ha visto solo quella con la Salernitana...)


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> MAIGNAN:
> 
> Prontezza 8.5
> Uscite 8.5
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Mi sono fermato a uscite 9 x deridere il nano


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Mike è superiore all'altro in ogni singola voce. Hanno la stessa prontezza di riflessi, ma il francese è più felino. L'italiano è solo più alto.


----------



## kipstar (28 Febbraio 2022)

dal mio punto di vista è un confronto che non ha senso......


----------



## Marco T. (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dollarrumma 9 in uscita hahaha.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Dollarrumma 9 in uscita hahaha.


Intendeva in uscita dal club


----------



## MagicBox (28 Febbraio 2022)

Anche il solo fatto che li comparino è una grande vittoria


----------



## chicagousait (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Uscite 9, perchè come esce lui a vuoto Maignan non si azzarda nemmeno.


----------



## Viulento (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Intendeva in uscita dal club


bravo, mi sembrava logico anche a me.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...



Miagnan - dignità 10

Donnarumma - dignità 0


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Febbraio 2022)

Spero per lui che lo abbiano almeno pagato per sparare una comparativa così sballata. Comunque le sue opinioni di solito sono sentenze al contrario quindi va bene così


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> MAIGNAN:
> 
> ...


Non si vergogna caressa di cotanta malafede?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2022)

faccia tosta totale.........


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> *MAIGNAN*:
> 
> ...


Sopra rivisti i voti reali.
GRANDE MAGIC MIKE.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Se tra donnarumma e Maignan c'è solo mezzo voto di differenza nel gioco coi piedi posso ambire alla beatificazione, con lo stesso metro.
Senza andare a fare le pulci alle altre voci , tipo le uscite..
Comunicazione poi che intende?
Capacità di guidare la difesa?

Skyjuve .


----------



## sampapot (1 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meglio queste valutazioni.
> 
> Maigan:
> Prontezza 8
> ...


questa è più veritiera...manca la voce "pararigori"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa fa un confronto tra Donnarumma e Maignan in stile Maurizio Mosca, assegnando voti alle singole qualità dei due portieri. Ecco il risultato
> 
> 
> DONNARUMMA:
> ...



Scusate se rianimo il post,ma volevo andare a recuperare i voti dati da Caressa al nostro ex paperumma  
Ormai caressa è diventato come Sconcerti,una sentenza ...al contrario !


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahh


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusate se rianimo il post,ma volevo andare a recuperare i voti dati da Caressa al nostro ex paperumma
> Ormai caressa è diventato come Sconcerti,una sentenza ...al contrario !



Mandiamolo in Russia ad augurare lunga vita a Putin.


----------

